# Video Production Companies



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with a professional video production and filming company located in the UAE (or Middle East)? I am trying to find a firm that will produce, film, and edit some video for my organization. 

Please abide by the rules of the forum.

Thanks

-md000/Mike


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

We use this guy and he is great Saad Rabia : Persona, Work & Life.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You could try these guys:

The Traveling Shoe - About Us

They're behind the mydubaimycity.com online TV channel/show.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Mike,

PM me your contact details and my better half will give you a call. 

He is a Freelancer in the film industry working for many production companies and will certainly be able to help you.


----------

